
Lion-Man - zeristor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lion-man
======
zeristor
Rather belatedly watching an amazing documentary on the 40,000 year old Lion-
Man statue made from Ivory and found in a German cave by SS Archaeologists.

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0008c5c](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0008c5c)

~~~
pergadad
Just a hint: SS was a military group, not the entirety of German population
and not even the entire military (Wehrmacht) in that time. The SS certainly
didn't have archeologists. It's like saying some Americans of today are "TSA
archeologists".

The BBC calls it Nazi archeologists which is still not really correct or fair.
The Nazis were a political party, not everyone adhered to it's views. The
archeologists might well have been on the other side of the political spectrum
but had not much chance to change country. It's like calling all Americans
today Trump cashiers, Trump archeologists or Trump teachers. Doesn't make
sense.

~~~
germanier
> The SS certainly didn't have archeologists

Except they did. The project that led to the Lion Man was started by
paleontologist Robert Wetzel who joined the SS in 1937 and later became
Sturmbannführer.

Völzing's excavation was funded by the SS which was not something that you
happened to be roped into without your knowledge.

------
zeristor
From the article:

“The lion-headed figurine is the oldest-known zoomorphic (animal-shaped)
sculpture in the world, and the oldest-known uncontested example of figurative
art. It has been determined by carbon dating of the layer in which it was
found to be between 35,000 and 40,000 years old, and therefore is associated
with the archaeological Aurignacian culture of the Upper Paleolithic. It was
carved out of mammoth ivory using a flint stone knife.”

------
js8
We are interviewing Dr. Joan Baker, a curator of Paleoprogramming Institute,
about the recently discovered trove of ancient project management documents.

Dr. Baker, in your opinion, why would a primitive community, mainly concerned
with building computer applications almost entirely by hand and under the
constant threat of global warming, allow somebody to spend so much time
detailing what exactly work will be done, when it will be done, and then also
detailing how many hours it actually took?

We can only speculate, but we believe it is a relationship to things unseen,
the vital forces of nature, that you need to perhaps propitiate, perhaps
connect to, in order to ensure your successful life.

------
zeckalpha
The species that this seems modeled after went extinct 550,000 years before
this was made? Something is amiss here.

~~~
bingerman
Wikipedia states that the extinction happened only 13000 years ago.
Fascinating stuff.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panthera_spelaea](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panthera_spelaea)

------
m0llusk
also a classic breakbeat track:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zckpMLsMBYo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zckpMLsMBYo)

